# Crawl Space Foundation Help



## Oneway1401 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm new to the site but everything I have read thus far has been greatly helpful. I have to do a support job on my ranch styled house. I have all the proven foundation problems, but NO water problem. Sticking doors, cracks in corners floor to wall separation, etc. I know I have to level it by Jacking it. I also know that I have to use piers/footing. Here's what i don't know, I don't know how far apart the footings need to be, nor what is the best lasting material to use for the footings? Also I need to know if I am pouring my own how far down should the form go for a 6 inch high pier? Do they make pre-made piers for this type of job? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GBR (Jan 11, 2010)

The post and beam or piers originally built for the house should be fine. If the pier is sinking, you need to consult someone knowledgeable in that. If the joists are sagging in the center, but not the piers, you can sister them. You don't need new footings unless the beam is over-spanned. No on the pre-made piers big enough. What is low?

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Oneway1401 (Jan 12, 2010)

What is over-span? My house is a 3200 s.f. ranch styled home and I think that the builder did not place enough supports sufficient for the length of the joust. Is that what you mean?


----------



## GBR (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are concerned of over-spanned floor joists, compare them to this chart: http://www.colonie.org/forms/building/bdspanab.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## GaTomCat (Jan 14, 2010)

in my 30+ years of doing this....cut to the chase...call some local builders to recommend a structural engineer in residential...shop around because the prices vary...tell them you want the cheapest way to solve the problem[you don't need the house to be here for the second coming]...when they tell you what and/or give you a plan...get 3 bids to do the job or do it yourself...i have never had it fail me...


----------

